# She Hid Her Babies!



## pookerpics (Feb 3, 2015)

Our rat Nana, who we bought pregnant (did not know) gave birth to 16 babies about a week and a half ago. I set her up in a big rubbermaid tub to take care of the babies seperate from our other rats. Well, she got out and she hid all her babies under my bed in the box spring. It took us a while to figure this out (where they were). I decided to leave her there temporarily and just leave out food and water for her. I wasn't sure how I was going to get into my boxspring, and how I was going to find them. I figured they were safe for a few days. I had to remove them after I trapped the mom in the other cage, as she bit me really good, and in a few places when I first tried looking at her babies. We cut open the boxspring last nite, and found the nest. This morning I trapped Nana in the cage where she's been eating, and removed the babies into a large rubbermaid all set up with bedding. There are only five left. I am assuming she ate all the others. These guys got big! In less than two weeks! They are adorable too! I think there is one hairless one, with a totally black face. There are two that are grey and white, and one black one, and I am not sure about the last one, cause she hid them all in the litter, and I cannot see them all. She's going bonkers in the container I have her in. She's trying to jump out. She looks so panic-stricken, I thought maybe I did not get all the babies. I just ripped the whole side of my box-spring open and searched the whole of it with a flashlight. I don't see any thing, or any nest-like places in there. I do not know if she is just upset that I moved them all or what. The good news is, there are only five babies left, and four of them already are going to two people in pairs, and we are going to keep the remaining baby! It's sad that the other babies did not make it, but I was worried about finding homes for all of those babies. As soon as I can get near Nana safely, and remove her for a minute, I will take pictures of these adorable babies and post them.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

When a doe gets disturbed with her babies she can get very distressed, its possible for her to accidentally kill her babies during this time. Generally for the first week you want to keep them as constant and as safe as possible, all the moving around will have been very stresful for her. Ideally you want to move some of her nest with her into a new cage as well as the babies. If shes still freaked out then i would put a towel over the cage to make it dark and leave her in a v quiet room for the rest of the day. Poor thing.


----------



## pookerpics (Feb 3, 2015)

Here are a couple of pictures of the babies. The little pink one on the right has an all black face, and I think is hairless. A couple are gray and white, and two are black, with some white. They are really cute.


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh goodness! They are super cute. I love all the colors!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh man those are some cuties! Is that a masked hairless I see?!


----------



## aliceinwonderland (Dec 17, 2013)

Do want the baby hairless! -grabby hands-


----------



## pookerpics (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope these come out.


----------



## pookerpics (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

You have killed me with cuteness


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

Awww I love the videos. Such cute little ones!


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Omg the black masked hairless is my dream rat. Give it to me now.


----------



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

If the hairless one is a boy I need to figure out a way to take it home


----------



## pookerpics (Feb 3, 2015)

Where do you live? I have looked at them a couple times. I feel kind of dumb as I still cannot tell, even looking at diagrams that were sent to me.


----------



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

I live in Plano Texas


----------



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

If you live within 4 hours of me or could meet halfway I would love to take one of them


----------



## pookerpics (Feb 3, 2015)

I live in New York. That's a little too far....


----------



## pookerpics (Feb 3, 2015)

A few more videos of the babys. I am going to take them to my vet Tonite. I have a neutering appt for my two older boys. The girls there love to see the rats and offered to help me find homes if needed. I am going to see if they can still help now that the time they can be adopted will be here before I know it. I have a home for two, and maybe I am keeping one. So, it is really only two I need to find homes for.


----------

